# Hilfe Festplatte Hardwarefehler?!



## kutschenhund (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Meine Festplatte ist abgeschmiert. 
Dann hab ich sie aus dem Laptop ausgebaut und per USB
an einen anderen Laptop angeschlossen.
Ich kann zwar die Dateien sehen, und manchmal kann ich auch kopieren, aber
das scheint von der "Lage" der Festplatte abzuhängen. 
Klappernde Geräusche häufen sich, wenn ich die HDD bewege.
Was kann ich da tun.
Ich möchte unbedingt meine Daten wiederherstellen.
Das letzte Backup ist einen Monat her.

Hilfeschrei

Ich zahl auch


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

Die einzige mögliche Lösung scheint mir dass du trotzdem versuchst die Daten so zu retten wie du es versucht hast!  Versuch sonst evt. ein Image von der HD zu machen...Sonst lässt sich wohl nicht viel mehr machen denk ich mal...


----------



## fileshareking (26. Oktober 2007)

Dazu empfehöe ich ACRONIS Workstation ...(schau mal unter 9down.com)


----------

